# Formel 1



## Rudolf599 (4. März 2010)

hallo,

ich suche ein Formel 1 Rennspiel, kann mir jemand eins empfehlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2010)

Aktuelle gibts nicht, du musst ältere Sachen nehmen.
Die meisten sind eh sehr Arcade lastig, Grand Prix Reihe ist noch Simulation, aber grafisch eben schon altbacken.
Dieses Jahr soll ein neues F1 Spiel kommen: KLICK


----------



## Rudolf599 (5. März 2010)

Danke, dann werde ich warten


----------



## maiggoh (6. März 2010)

Für rFactor gibts F1 Mods
Wäre vllt ne alternative.


----------



## steffen0278 (8. März 2010)

Kommt drauf an ob die eine richtige Sim spielen willst ode nur mal so. 
Als Sim kommen nur: rFactor mit F1 Mods oder GTR2 mit dem F1 Mod
Arcade: alles andere


----------



## Genghis99 (9. März 2010)

rFactor | The Future of Race Simulation
Home - CTDP - Cars & Tracks Development Project - Official website
rFactor Nordschleife

viel Spass.


----------



## hoschi8219 (13. März 2010)

F1 endlich wider auch für den PC. geil.

und zum glück kein EA mehr (ende des terror regime)*
*


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2010)

Warum EA ich dachte immer Sony hatte die Lizens. Das letzte F1 Spiel was rauskamm war F1 2006 für PS3.


----------



## hoschi8219 (13. März 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Warum EA ich dachte immer Sony hatte die Lizens. Das letzte F1 Spiel was rauskamm war F1 2006 für PS3.



da bin ich mir nicht sicher. sony selber. ich dachte jetzt immer das ea nur für die PS3. entwickelt.

also F1 jetzt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2010)

Ja Sony selber, das war auch der grund warum die F1 Spiele nur für Play Station kam und nicht für andere Plattformen.


----------



## hoschi8219 (13. März 2010)

aber jetzt kann man sich wider freuen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2010)

Jep, sollte klappen, Codemasters entwickelt ja plattformübergreifend.


----------

